# R U overclocking a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L motherboard?



## keakar (Dec 17, 2009)

is anyone overclocking with a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L motherboard?

i need advice from someone who has this particular board

i was attempting to overclock this board but it wont accept any of the usual changes made to overclock it.

all it does is a system freeze when using gigabytes easy tune utility and if i directly change things in bios it refuses to boot then switches itself back to auto settings mode to use the defaults to restart

here is the thread where we tried a few things if your interested: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110614

there is something specific to this board that is locking out any changes i try to make so if you know how to "unlock" this board so i can make some changes i would love to know how.


thank you


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

keakar said:


> is anyone overclocking with a Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L motherboard?
> 
> i need advice from someone who has this particular board
> 
> ...



I used to have this problem with this board, When I updated to the most recent bios at the time, the problem was fixed I didn't have it again. The whole resetting thing is happening with certain settings, I basically turned off everything I wasn't using or wasn't necessary.


----------



## LagunaX (Dec 17, 2009)

In the bios hit control + f1 to reveal the extra overclocking options.
Not a bad board - it can get to 4.2ghz without any additional cooling with one of my e8500's.
To get to 4.4ghz I had to put a fan over the northbridge.

Additionally you can save your overclocked profile to be your default boot profile.

If you mess up for any reason it will go back to it and all you have to do is re enable it and also reset the the pci-e setting back to 100 (it always defaults to auto after a crash.)


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> In the bios hit control + f1 to reveal the extra overclocking options.
> Not a bad board - it can get to 4.2ghz without any additional cooling with one of my e8500's.
> To get to 4.4ghz I had to put a fan over the northbridge.
> 
> ...



He's having problems with it saving his overclock, it will double boot and reset the settings. A lot of people were having this problem, different fixes worked for some people.


----------



## Scheich (Dec 17, 2009)

Set the northbrigde voltage to +0.3. This is  required for higher memory speeds.
And the fsb to +0.2 , maybe +0.3 experiement with that one.

Theres a t.. something value in the extended bios settings, usually between 28-52. 
If your FSB is high, this must high as well, change it to something between 50 to 55.

Set the cpu to the lowest mulitpier and test the ram first for stability. 
Hope this helps


----------



## jagd (Dec 17, 2009)

I have it ,it is easy to Oc and  i did not use software .
Go to bios,  screenshot from bios http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/ga-p35-ds3l_6.html#sect0 

Enable cpu host clock control 
increase cpu frequency ( 400 will take you to 3400Mhz with 8.5 multi)
Go to system memory multipilier ,make it 2 ( mem and fsb speed will same=syncron )
voltage ? I have no idea for q9550
I setted pci-e to 100mhz
save ,restart 


profit?

If you have any questions i would like to help


----------



## keakar (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I used to have this problem with this board, When I updated to the most recent bios at the time, the problem was fixed I didn't have it again. The whole resetting thing is happening with certain settings, I basically turned off everything I wasn't using or wasn't necessary.



i have the revision 2 board and im using bios F9C which is the last one they made for it

by turn off do you mean set all the auto settings to manual?


----------



## choppy (Dec 17, 2009)

this is my first ever board to overclock on and never had a problem. revision 1 is mine.

go into bios, choose "optimized defaults settings" .. this will reset everything. 

hit ctrl + f1 to unlock the hidden options.
then state in here exactly which options you are changing, the default value, and the value you are changing to. thanks


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

keakar said:


> i have the revision 2 board and im using bios F9C which is the last one they made for it
> 
> by turn off do you mean set all the auto settings to manual?



I mean basically go through the bios and turn off what you're not using. Seemed to fix my issues with it.


----------



## keakar (Dec 17, 2009)

LagunaX said:


> In the bios hit control + f1 to reveal the extra overclocking options.





choppy said:


> hit ctrl + f1 to unlock the hidden options.



thats info i didnt know about, how come the damn manual doesnt say that   :shadedshu




choppy said:


> this is my first ever board to overclock on and never had a problem. revision 1 is mine.
> go into bios, choose "optimized defaults settings" .. this will reset everything.
> 
> hit ctrl + f1 to unlock the hidden options.
> then state in here exactly which options you are changing, the default value, and the value you are changing to. thanks



well to my ram is at 2.0v on the auto setting but in manual i would need to use the +0.03 setting 

setting the buss frequency to 400mhz gives me the 3.4 im looking for so i'll use that setting 

the core voltage is already at 1.225v in auto so i wasnt going to change that unless i need to.

step 1 is just getting this thing to boot without crashing and resetting the things to auto

i just dont know what to turn off


----------



## keakar (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> I mean basically go through the bios and turn off what you're not using. Seemed to fix my issues with it.



your talking to a pure nobie here, i dont know what im using or not or what i need or not



jagd said:


> I have it ,it is easy to Oc and  i did not use software .
> Go to bios,  screenshot from bios http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mainboards/display/ga-p35-ds3l_6.html#sect0
> 
> Enable cpu host clock control
> ...



i did this already, it crashed, refuses to boot then resets things to auto so it can boot at default settings


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't recall exactly what all I turned off, it's been quite some time since I've had that board.


----------



## choppy (Dec 17, 2009)

if you increase the fsb by say ... 10mhz , does it work?

also, you need to change the memory spec (i dont know whats its called exactly) , but it may show as 'turbo', make it 'standard'.


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

choppy said:


> if you increase the fsb by say ... 10mhz , does it work?
> 
> also, you need to change the memory spec (i dont know whats its called exactly) , but it may show as 'turbo', make it 'standard'.



On my old board it wouldn't allow any overclocking until the issue went away, in this case it's probably the same issue. 

My board did it once, take out the cmos battery and let it sit out of for ten minutes or so. Also unplug computer from wall.

Only problem I ever had with that board. Different things fixed it each time.


----------



## choppy (Dec 17, 2009)

"it crashed, refuses to boot then resets things to auto so it can boot at default settings"


i know these symptoms very well, my pc does this when it cant handle the overclock settings


----------



## choppy (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> take out the cmos battery and let it sit out of for ten minutes or so. Also unplug computer from wall.



this may also be a good start!


----------



## Kenshai (Dec 17, 2009)

choppy said:


> "it crashed, refuses to boot then resets things to auto so it can boot at default settings"
> 
> 
> i know these symptoms very well, my pc does this when it cant handle the overclock settings



Correct but incorrect at the same time. This board had issues with saving overclocks as it had the bios backed it. Mine would do it at any amount of overclock. Until I managed to fix it, overclocking to 3.6 ghz for about 6 months. Issue starting happening again no change in my overclock values. Updated bios to most recent and it worked set same settings and didn't have any issues throughout the rest of the ownership of the board. 


Trust me, the board can be real finicky. Some people don't get these issues.


----------



## keakar (Dec 17, 2009)

i added pics to the first post of the bios in default settings with the advanced features showing

i pulled the battery a few times just to clear things so it can boot

on this board the battery is behind my video card and vga cooler so pulling the battery or just getting to the reset pins means you have to pull the video card out too  but thats life


----------



## choppy (Dec 17, 2009)

thank you for the pics..

please change the following settings at your own risk - this is what i would try if it was my rig...

1st - make sure you have 'loaded optimized defaults' to set everything to default
then tweak..

MIT SCREEN
cpu clock ratio - 8
fine cpu clock - +0.0
cpu freq = 400 x 8 = 3.2ghz
cpu host control - enabled
cpu host frequency - 400mhz
pci express frequency - 100mhz
CIA2 - disabled
Performance enhance = standard
system mem multiplier - 2.0
DRAM timing : 	auto
system voltage control: manual
ddr2 overvoltage (default = 1.8v) = +0.2 (im not sure what ram u have exactly, but im sure it will need 2.0v to be stable if its pc2-8500)
cpu voltage control = 1.23v ? (not sure what u need to get to your desired freq.)

*edit - u might wanna tweak FSB overvoltage & GMCH overvoltage to +0.1v, if your mobo is having trouble with the high fsb?*


ADVANCED BIOS FEATURES SCREEN
C1E = disabled
TM2 = diasbled
EIST = disabled


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 17, 2009)

try disabling legacy USB support


----------



## keakar (Dec 18, 2009)

choppy said:


> thank you for the pics..
> 
> please change the following settings at your own risk - this is what i would try if it was my rig...
> 
> ...



these settings got me to boot to the loading screen but it freezes before i get to windows

my ram is 2.0v ram pc8500

i tried with the fine clock at .5 and .0 and i tried with ddr overvoltage at .2 and .3 and i tried both 1.23 voltage settings (1.23125 ans 1.23750)

what about the "no execute memory protect" in advanced bios? should i turn that off too?


----------



## choppy (Dec 18, 2009)

"no execute memory protect" - mines turned off, you could try that.

i suggest lowering the fsb - to say 375 x 8 ? .. 3ghz. see if that loads windows for you.


----------



## jdsilver86 (Dec 18, 2009)

Maybe you should first research overclocking..  You have no idea what you're doing.  This board is not "locked".  Ctrl-F1 is something that you would use to unlock advanced memory timings if you knew what you were doing.  But you're clueless, and looking for a quick fix.

Since you're not interested in learning more about the process, you might as well use the board's automatic overclocking feature.  It's called C.I.A. 2.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

jdsilver86 said:


> Maybe you should first research overclocking..  You have no idea what you're doing.  This board is not "locked".  Ctrl-F1 is something that you would use to unlock advanced memory timings if you knew what you were doing.  But you're clueless, and looking for a quick fix.
> 
> Since you're not interested in learning more about the process, you might as well use the board's automatic overclocking feature.  It's called C.I.A. 2.



advice is welcome, insults are not. you're walking a fine line there.


----------



## smashed_99cbr (Dec 18, 2009)

Mussels said:


> advice is welcome, insults are not. you're walking a fine line there.



Moderator - with a hat!  lol I love it


----------



## keakar (Dec 18, 2009)

update:

ok i got it to load windows with theses settings


MIT SCREEN

cpu clock ratio - 8
fine cpu clock - +0.0 (and also works at default 0.5)
cpu freq = 400 x 8 = 3.2ghz (or 3.4 @ 0.5 clock)
cpu host control - enabled
cpu host frequency - 400mhz
pci express frequency - 100mhz
CIA2 - disabled
Performance enhance = standard
system mem multiplier - 2.0
DRAM timing : auto
system voltage control: manual
ddr2 overvoltage (default = 1.8v) = +0.2  
cpu voltage control = 1.40v (wouldnt load windows with less than this setting)
FSB overvoltage = +0.1v
GMCH overvoltage = +0.1v 



ADVANCED BIOS FEATURES SCREEN

no execute memory protect = disabled
C1E = disabled
TM2 = diasbled
EIST = disabled


now the stock default settings run cpu temp of 40c but with the settings above im running 58c and when i tried running linX it instantly pegged over 70c+ and set off the temp alarm so i immediately shut it down

im running Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro cpu cooler in a well vented case with absolutely no case airflow or heat problems (it always stays room temp)


----------



## choppy (Dec 19, 2009)

not sure what your Sspec number is but Intel showing voltage used should be maximum of 1.3625V

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLAWQ


personally i never go over this figure. just seems like your cpu doesnt like OC..


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 19, 2009)

keakar said:


> update:
> 
> ok i got it to load windows with theses settings
> 
> ...



Great, you've got it to OC, but we're seeing that your Freezer Pro 7 isn't good enough to keep your CPU cool with it OC'ed. Either back tyour OC down so you stay below 70'c under load or buy a new CPU heatsink(this would be my recommendation for your 9550- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233012 )


----------



## keakar (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks for all the help guys  

@ BarbaricSoul - yes it definately looks like i need much better cooling if im going to overclock it 


@ choppy - i'm thinking somethings different with the revision 2 board because it doesnt want to act like yours and the only way i got it going was past the "safe" voltage limit so i think i better leave it stock and wait until i have a better board for overclocking, i havent heard any complaints about the 9550 so im pretty sure the stability trouble is from the board.


----------



## jdsilver86 (Dec 19, 2009)

Good job getting it to work.  You may have set your voltage to 1.4, but it's actually probably within the limits of your CPU.  For example, my CPU voltage is set to 1.512, but when I check CPU-Z, it's at 1.488.  

Also...  if I were you, I'd make sure my heatsink is properly seated, and check my temps during LinX at stock speeds.  

That does seem pretty hot, but read what the creator of the best temp monitoring program around says about CPU temperature: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1635189&postcount=476.  My CPU touches 70-73C after about 10 minutes running Prime95 small FFTs, but I don't worry about it.


----------



## keakar (Dec 19, 2009)

jdsilver86 said:


> Good job getting it to work.  You may have set your voltage to 1.4, but it's actually probably within the limits of your CPU.  For example, my CPU voltage is set to 1.512, but when I check CPU-Z, it's at 1.488.
> 
> Also...  if I were you, I'd make sure my heatsink is properly seated, and check my temps during LinX at stock speeds.
> 
> That does seem pretty hot, but read what the creator of the best temp monitoring program around says about CPU temperature: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1635189&postcount=476.  My CPU touches 70-73C after about 10 minutes running Prime95 small FFTs, but I don't worry about it.



yep, i noticed its always lower than the actual setting you enter


my cpu is seated well and it runs 37c to 38c normal idle temps before the overclock


linX ran for literally just 2 seconds to show in the high 70's but alarms went off so to be honest i was busy turning it off quick and wasnt worried about checking just how high it got but im not comfortable running over 70c especially just for a modest overclock like what im trying to do.

to me its not worth shortening the lifespan of things just for such a small gain


----------



## choppy (Dec 20, 2009)

okay , wel at least we kinda got somewhere lol , maybe youve just got a bad board that doesnt like to OC ?  anyway good luck in your hunt for a new mobo / cpu cooler !


----------

